

Beautiful Finnish Web Magazine - Lennu
http://www.raymond.fi/

======
arh68
Great visual effect, great typesetting, very inspiring layout.. but is that
guy really smoking a cigarette _at_ the gas pump? I can't believe that's legal
there..

